# 3 Snowbabies is there a chance???



## Lily_2003 (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Peter 

You really are a lifesaver on these boards  

We are hoping to start treatment soon with our surrogate Marie. (aged 33, has 4 children of her own) 

If we were to go through a frozen cycle first do you think our 3 snowbabies which we have been told are of good quality (day 3, cells 4,5 and 6) have a good chance of a pregnancy and survivng the thaw We are at the Midland Fertility Services at Aldridge - Gill Lockwood is our consultant. 

Or would you advise going through a fresh cycle which would give us a higher success rate I am 30. 

ove

Lily x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lily,

Fresh is always more successful than frozen so fresh is porbably the best option.

MFS need to advise you on this as only they know their frozen success rate at present.

Regards,

Peter



Lily_2003 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> You really are a lifesaver on these boards
> 
> ...


----------

